# looking for line drawings



## Merzatta (Nov 14, 2009)

I have just bought a '77 Dufour 31 whose interior could use some updating. I do some 3d modeling on Rhino and would like to design the new interior on the computer. Does anyone know if lines drawings are available for the Dufour? How about lines drawings in a Rhino-compatible format?

THANKS!
Chris Merzatta


----------

